# Align or Flora Q



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been looking for another probiotic to take in conjunction with the Florastor I take. I was wondering about Align or Flora Q?I also have been thinking about purchasing the probiotic that PB4 suggested as well by Nature's Way. Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

SavannahLynn said:


> I have been looking for another probiotic to take in conjunction with the Florastor I take. I was wondering about Align or Flora Q?I also have been thinking about purchasing the probiotic that PB4 suggested as well by Nature's Way. Any suggestions appreciated!


Hi SavannahLynn - I started Align about two weeks ago so it may be too early to tell, but so far so good. There were a few days when the gas and bloating were uncomfortable but that has passed now (pardon the pun). However, I started Citrucel about five weeks ago and that has helped a lot also, so maybe the combination is good. I haven't had D, but stools are still too soft, so I have a ways to go yet. I know nothing about Florastor but from what everyone says here, it seems to be a good one. Good luck! Wearyone


----------

